# Lens Profiles



## brian09223 (Jun 8, 2015)

I looked at my lens profiles in Lightroom and my lens was there and now it's not. Where do I get the profile and how do I load it into the profile section of Lightroom?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 8, 2015)

Are you definitely using a raw file when you look to apply the profile? Many of the profiles are specific to raw files so will be appear in the list when using a rendered file.


----------



## brian09223 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm only shooting raw. I'm not on my home computer but when you are in the lens profile section of the develop module and pull down the lenses I have very few options. I am using the Nikon 24-120 f/4 and it was there, now it's not. It has to be my fault but I don't now how I did it. If you could tell me how to re-install this profile, then I would know how add a lens to the profile if I do it again.

Thank You


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 9, 2015)

The "very few options" comment sounds very much as though you're using a rendered file, not a Raw file. If you're certain it's not a Jpeg, what about a Tiff or PSD file perhaps? Generally speaking, you can't inadvertently (or deliberately) remove the standard LR-supplied lens profiles. Please check again on the file-type, and let me know, then we can decide what to do next if the problem is still there.


----------



## brian09223 (Jun 9, 2015)

I will do some shooting tonight. I'll load them into Lightroom and then look at the lens profile. This should explain something.


----------



## brian09223 (Jun 10, 2015)

I found the problem, I was sending my pictures to DxO Pro Optics 10 and was using the Clear View Option. When you bring it back into Lightroom and go through your workflow, when you get to Lens profile you have to click it on, select lens mfg. and when you go to the drop down menu for lens there are only 8 Nikon lens profiles to choose from. In the normal workflow without DxO Pro all lens profiles are there.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 10, 2015)

Because the file coming back from DxO is not a Raw file, probably a Tiff. And the majority of lens profiles are created specifically for Raw files only, hence the very small selection for those Tiff fils.


----------



## brian09223 (Jun 10, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Because the file coming back from DxO is not a Raw file, probably a Tiff. And the majority of lens profiles are created specifically for Raw files only, hence the very small selection for those Tiff fils.



Thanks Jim. Would you recommend I do my normal workflow then go to DxO Optics 10, or just do a lens profile first, go to DxO then back to lightroom to finish my workflow?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes, you could do it in LR first, but why not do the lens corrections in DxO.....isn't that supposed to be one of its strengths?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 10, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes, you could do it in LR first, but why not do the lens corrections in DxO.....isn't that supposed to be one of its strengths?



Yes that's DxO strength, however when that is done you have rendered the raw data into a tiff file. So you will have a file processed with a DxO Recipe and not an Adobe Recipe. Just saying, the user will have to decide which he prefers. Much will depend on the Camera Model and Lenses being used.


----------



## brian09223 (Jun 11, 2015)

Denis de Gannes said:


> Yes that's DxO strength, however when that is done you have rendered the raw data into a tiff file. So you will have a file processed with a DxO Recipe and not an Adobe Recipe. Just saying, the user will have to decide which he prefers. Much will depend on the Camera Model and Lenses being used.


I am new to DxO Pro so I'm still learning it. I will check out the lens profile when I process some photo's tonight.


----------

